

Ask HN: Trazec claims a 900% GPU boost, is it real? - akhtar

Trazec is a startup company, they claim the invention of a new algorithm to speed up the GPU based rendering by 900%.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;trazec.com
======
chrisbennet
Their home page say "GPU speed increase of 66%." Did it change since you
looked at it?

~~~
akhtar
Says 900% in this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsW1ShgOOQ8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsW1ShgOOQ8)

I've downloaded their "Demo 2", which I suppose it to include their BC-8
magic, and tested it with fraps, I got the same exact FPS using the original
demo (called Rigid Gems).

------
opless
seems like bullshit to me.

site says nothing about their secret sauce

------
anon3_
Are they running a crowdfunding campaign?

An aside:

For those people who claim miracles on kickstarter, indiegogo, et al. If the
ideas were sound, why not license the idea to people who know the
manufacturing and science already?

The odds seem higher it's an amateur with little idea of the science, and
perhaps an idea already thrown around by an engineer at these firms.

Not to pick on the wishful gullibility of the masses to get entranced by well-
made ad, or individual entrepreuners with severe Dunning-Kruger naivete, but
perhaps "crowdsourced" investors should at least be backed by a reputable
subject in the field and a background check.

